# 4TH ANNUAL BROWN SOCIETY CINO DE MAYO CAR SHOW SUNDAY MAY 6TH



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

IN THE WORDS OF ICE CUBE

ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!!

FLYER COMING SOON

LOOKING FOR SPONSORS 

SO IF YOU WANT ON THE FLYERS

LET ME KNOW ASAP

VENDOR BOOTHS $100 FOR FOOD

$50 FOR OTHERS..UNLESS YOU WANT ON THE FLYER


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

BAR WILL BE OPEN INSIDE THE LODGE

:drama:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

JUST SEEN I FCKN LEFT A "C" OUT OF CINCO!!:banghead:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

GANA TRY TO ADD A HOP THIS YEAR TOO

:yes:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Brown Society said:


> BAR WILL BE OPEN INSIDE THE LODGE
> 
> :drama:


:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> GANA TRY TO ADD A HOP THIS YEAR TOO
> 
> :yes:


You wont  
Ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> You wont
> Ttt


$35 TO ENTER

3 HOPPERS TO MAKE A CLASS!!

SINGLE PUMP STREET & DOUBLE PUMP STREET "FACTORY REAR END LOWER ARM MOUNTS"

ANY OTHERS WOULD BE RADICAL CLASS!!

$300 TO THE WINNER OF ANY OF THE THREE CLASSES


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg">


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave::biggrin:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> $35 TO ENTER
> 
> 2 HOPPERS TO MAKE A CLASS!!
> 
> ...








What cars have lowers in stock location now days ? Can I get a revised set of rules thank you


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:BEER TIME


Brown Society said:


> BAR WILL BE OPEN INSIDE THE LODGE
> 
> :drama:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> What cars have lowers in stock location now days ? Can I get a revised set of rules thank you


SHOULD WE GO BY WEIGHT THEN??

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :thumbsup:BEER TIME


SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT SHOT!!!!!

:boink:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

toker1 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

see some traffic there........:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Brown Society said:


> IN THE WORDS OF ICE CUBE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!!
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> see some traffic there........:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> SHOULD WE GO BY WEIGHT THEN??
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:


as as they say im a light weight lol ..................
you can have a scale to weigh in like the chp.......


----------



## Green72 (Apr 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> as as they say im a light weight lol ..................
> you can have a scale to weigh in like the chp.......


HA HA HA..YUP YUP..CHINGO HOP PATROL!!!!C.H.P....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> HA HA HA..YUP YUP..CHINGO HOP PATROL!!!!C.H.P....


Lol
Cant .Hop.Patrol........AKA... CHP
Will be inforcing the law this day


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

lol.....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there to support.......


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

this is a real street hopper with stock mounted rear arms w/6 batts no weight:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

MIKES87 said:


> View attachment 432880
> this is a real street hopper with stock mounted rear arms w/6 batts no weight:thumbsup:


Does a cutty v8 fully wrapped frame with six batts 3 wheel standstill no weight ? Hmm 




















Hell no that shit is n was weighted lol.....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> Does a cutty v8 fully wrapped frame with six batts 3 wheel standstill no weight ? Hmm
> 
> IT WAS THE HELIUM IN THE FRONT TIRES....
> 
> ...


IT WAS HELIUM IN THE FRONT TIRES....:biggrin:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> I'll be there to support.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> IT WAS HELIUM IN THE FRONT TIRES....:biggrin:


Lol I'm going to Try that lol....

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TruchA for the CHP......


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg">


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Chp


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

559karlo said:


> Chp


:dunno:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:loco::wave:ttt


MIKES87 said:


> :dunno:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

V-TOWN ROLLERZ said:


> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS will be there


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

milhouse91 said:


> NEW FRIENDS will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> Chp


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

559karlo said:


> Does a cutty v8 fully wrapped frame with six batts 3 wheel standstill no weight ? Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

ME N MY SON NATHAN AT OUR 1ST SHOW.ANY PICS OF THE CARS :wave:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

[QUOTE =MIKES87;15189298]
View attachment 440543
ME N MY SON NATHAN AT OUR 1ST SHOW.ANY PICS OF THE CARS :wave:[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ket.com/albums/ff41/keebs1962/0525091924a.mp4


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Chp


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

im gonna slide thru and support you guys i had a good time at last years show got some new rolas to throw down on the mic tambien


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> im gonna slide thru and support you guys i had a good time at last years show got some new rolas to throw down on the mic tambien


COOL DEAL....
:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

lrocky2003 said:


>


SUP MR. PRESIDENT??

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Brown Society said:


> IN THE WORDS OF ICE CUBE
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!!
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Brown Society said:


> IN THE WORDS OF ICE CUBEONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!!FLYER COMING SOON:nicoderm:LOOKING FOR SPONSORS SO IF YOU WANT ON THE FLYERSLET ME KNOW ASAPVENDOR BOOTHS $100 FOR FOOD$50 FOR OTHERS..UNLESS YOU WANT ON THE FLYER


:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 88 casanova (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

FLIER COMING SOON..

STILL TIME TO GET ON IT..


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

milhouse91 said:


> NEW FRIENDS will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Brown Society said:


> View attachment 447925
> View attachment 447924


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> View attachment 447925
> View attachment 447924


SEE SOME TRAFFIC THERE.......


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> SEE SOME TRAFFIC THERE...
> 
> ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

so is there a hopp after all ?


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> so is there a hopp after all ?


:dunno:

IF THEY SHOW UP....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> :dunno:
> 
> IF THEY SHOW UP....


Whats the payout n rules


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

559karlo said:


> Whats the payout n rules


:facepalm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> Whats the payout n rules


$300 
3 TO MAKE A CLASS
$40 TO ENTER
S/P & D/P


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

That will Work ill spread the word.......


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Good show and good people.....drive my 63 last yr and had a blast...:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

OneSweet63 said:


> Good show and good people.....drive my 63 last yr and had a blast...:thumbsup:TTT


YOU SEE IT ON THE FLIER?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

IM GLAD TO BE PERFORMING AGAIN THIS YEAR WICKED RIDAZ C.C. IS GONNA BE THERE HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO OUR CARSHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK WE GOT DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE COME THRU


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Brown Society said:


> $300
> 3 TO MAKE A CLASS
> $40 TO ENTER
> S/P & D/P


:nicoderm:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brown Society said:


> View attachment 447925
> View attachment 447924



15249400]
View attachment 447925
View attachment 447924
[/QUOTE]


----------



## FAMILY TYS* (Oct 28, 2011)

IMALAS C.C. multipl chapters will be there to support our brown sociate brothas !! We had a great time last year !! It's a tradition now !!


----------



## FAMILY TYS* (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn this new phone !!! LoL !! Swip sucks!!! 
corection "IMPALAS C.C. "


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

FAMILY TYS* said:


> Damn this new phone !!! LoL !! Swip sucks!!!
> corection "IMPALAS C.C. "


:loco:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

So is the CHP going to b there....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

559karlo said:


> So is the CHP going to b there....


yes they will be handing out tickets to all the chippers. so that means the chippers will be on the side line watching.:roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

felix96 said:


> yes they will be handing out tickets to all the chippers. so that means the chippers will be on the side line watching.:roflmao:


Lol....mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VENDORS??? HOW MUCH??


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

felix96 said:


> yes they will be handing out tickets to all the chippers. so that means the chippers will be on the side line watching.:roflmao:


Lol....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> VENDORS??? HOW MUCH??


$50 VENDORS..$100 FOOD BOOTHS


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

559karlo said:


> Lol....mike


:twak::guns::burn::buttkick:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

MIKES87 said:


> :twak::guns::burn::buttkick:


......


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

Brown Society said:


> View attachment 455505


 :fool2::worship:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

[QUOTE =Brown Society, Tulare;15313411:thumbsup:]
View attachment 455505
[/QUOTE]

:h5:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

IDK HOW TO MAKE THIS BIGGER
:banghead:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> View attachment 457201
> 
> 
> IDK HOW TO MAKE THIS BIGGER
> :banghead:


where. it says BIGGER. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

????


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

[QUOTE =559karlo;15330417]







[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:
:wave:
:h5:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

:drama:can i get drunk b4 we judge:barf:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Got a 30 pack for MIKE.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

MIKES87 said:


> :drama:can i get drunk b4 we judge:barf:


:twak:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)

Will Be There!​


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO PERFORM AND SEE U VATOS I HOPE YOU GUYS MAKE IT TO TURLOCK _*TTT*_


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

angeldominguez65 said:


>


Nice video Angel. keep up the good work ....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

angeldominguez65 said:


>


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

be there homie:boink:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> be there homie:boink:


:thumbsup:

:h5:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

angeldominguez65 said:


> View attachment 462087
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

lrocky2003 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I got a few hoppers. that i know that are going.....but we all n different classes lol...


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

559karlo said:


> I got a few hoppers. that i know that are going.....but we all n different classes lol...


3 TO MAKE A CLASS JUST SPLIT THE MONEY N STAY IN SAME CLASS:facepalm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slappy mcnasty (Mar 12, 2012)

is there any way to get a "full" list of classes/categories? i know quite a few show-goers that have been looking for shows in the CEN*CAL area.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

slappy mcnasty said:


> is there any way to get a "full" list of classes/categories? i know quite a few show-goers that have been looking for shows in the CEN*CAL area.


YOU CAN CALL MY V.P. DAVID (559)623-7685
AND HE CAN EMAIL IT TO YOU..
I'LL SEE IF HE CAN POST IT ON HERE....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> T T T


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

559karlo said:


>


 TTMFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


We will be there to support
Brown Society


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Brown Society said:


> BAR WILL BE OPEN INSIDE THE LODGE
> 
> :drama:


WITH THE AC ON....
:yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

HardtoPlease65 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> We will be there to support
> Brown Society




:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Hoppers??

Whos coming out??


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

angeldominguez65 said:


>


Angel thats badass bro!!!
IMPALAS CC WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Can u have the hopp at 3 i have to work lol....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

To the top .....
for the hopp ....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

To the top .....
for the hopp ....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> To the top .....
> for the hopp ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

To the top .....
for the hopp ....


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

lrocky2003 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

can we b.b.q.there.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> can we b.b.q.there.


sorry Compa..
but you can take your ice chest..

no bbqs....

:nosad:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

The 209 Legend will be there to support you .....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ALL THE HOMIES SAID "CINCO DE MAYO"


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

the209legend said:


> The 209 Legend will be there to support you .....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ALL THE HOMIES SAID "CINCO DE MAYO"


:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

3 hoppers that I know will be there. For sure anyone else I can't speak for....


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*








THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! WE WILL BE OUYT HERE TO SUPPORT BROWN SOCIETY AND WILL HAVE PRE REG AND PRESALE TICKETS AVAILABLE TTT FOR BROWN SOCIETY*_


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> sorry Compa..
> but you can take your ice chest..
> 
> no bbqs....
> ...


thats koo thanks compa


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> _*
> View attachment 474677
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! WE WILL BE OUYT HERE TO SUPPORT BROWN SOCIETY AND WILL HAVE PRE REG AND PRESALE TICKETS AVAILABLE TTT FOR BROWN SOCIETY*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> 3 hoppers that I know will be there. For sure anyone else I can't speak for....


NOBODY WANTS A SHOT AT $300??

OR NOBODY HAS ANY HOPPERS RIGHT NOW??

QUE PASO??

:dunno:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:run:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Almost here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup:


Impalas magazine will be in the house on sunday!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas magazine will be in the house on sunday!


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

How much too enter...$$$..and how many people in the car dose it cover.. Kidz free


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

CARNALES UNIDOS FRESNO WILL THERE!!! TTT BROWN SOCIETY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> How much too enter...$$$..and how many people in the car dose it cover.. Kidz free


CARS $25..BIKES $20..CAR HOP $40..$5 TO GET IN..10 & UNDER FREE..EACH COME WITH REG..

MOVE IN FROM 7-11

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

stuntn65ss said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS FRESNO WILL THERE!!! TTT BROWN SOCIETY!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> I got a few hoppers. that i know that are going.....but we all n different classes lol...


ANY OTHERS??

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> ANY OTHERS??
> 
> :nicoderm:


Lol!!!! 
U tired of watching the same cars?


----------



## dragstermark (Jan 14, 2008)

:run:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

fuck it ill be there to check it out


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

559karlo said:


> Lol!!!!
> U tired of watching the same cars?


thats real.... :yes:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ ALREADY IN VISALIA WE WILL BE TAKING IN PRE REG FORMS AND SELLING PRE SALE TICKETS FOR OUR SUPER SHOW, AND IM READY TO ROCK THE MIC SEE U GUYS IN A BIT!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Lol!!!!
> U tired of watching the same cars?


:rofl:


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Like to send my apologies to brown society car club wasn't able make there show had to work ..I support you homies!!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Want to thank Brown Society for putting on a dam good show. Delegation had a good time


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

lrocky2003 said:


>



:drama::no::buttkick::facepalm:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

good show !!!!! took 2nd place luxury 90s full custom....with a street car!!!!!! lmao i dnt know how that happin but fuck it....goood show brown society be there next year...much love from ..............just dippin..c.c..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANYMORE HOP PICS*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

lrocky2003 said:


>


Wow......


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TODAY AT THE BROWN SOCIETY CAR SHOW, TWO ENTRYS TWO TROPHIES, GOOD TURN OUT. ALL NEW MAJESTICS CEN CAL DOING IT


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> good show !!!!! took 2nd place luxury 90s full custom....with a street car!!!!!! lmao i dnt know how that happin but fuck it....goood show brown society be there next year...much love from ..............just dippin..c.c..


thanks for coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Want to thank Brown Society for putting on a dam good show. Delegation had a good time


thanks for coming out:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

thank you to all the car clubs that came out to support our show. hope everyone had a good time..:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

*559 vids*

http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../ff41/keebs1962/video-2012-05-06-15-45-51.mp4sorry for the sidewayz video.lol


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

felix96 said:


> thank you to all the car clubs that came out to support our show. hope everyone had a good time..:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:thanks to Brown Society!! Impalas TC had a good time! Good show:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HEY MUCH LOVE WE HAD A GOOD TIME TOOK HOME 2 TROPHIES ITS ALWAYS A PLEASURE WITH YOU GUYS


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> HEY MUCH LOVE WE HAD A GOOD TIME TOOK HOME 2 TROPHIES ITS ALWAYS A PLEASURE WITH YOU GUYS



thanks for coming out.


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

great show homies:thumbsup: New Friends cc had a great time out there cant wait for the next one


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*got my first pop tire on the way home on the freeway..and im sure not the last...because we ride...had a good time at the show...WICKED RIDAZ C.C.*


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

GOOD show BROWN SOCIETY! Legacy will be back next yr .


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.322998671105033.72927.100001847079598&type=3&l=896c069f0c


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

lrocky2003 said:


>





at first i thought it was a little joke, cuz you see the 2 luil kids messing around, then bam attack of the big cheetahs!


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Brown Society for putting on a great show LINDSAY'S FINEST had a good time .:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> Thanks Brown Society for putting on a great show LINDSAY'S FINEST had a good time .:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME OUT.. 

GLAD YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME..

THINKING OF DOING ANOTHER ONE AT THE END OF THE SUMMER..

I'LL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED..

THANKS AGAIN..

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

HAD A BLAST MY BROWN SOCIETY BROS....ONLY WILL IT GET BIGGER N BETTER EVERY YEAR :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pimp


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

MIKES87 said:


> HAD A BLAST MY BROWN SOCIETY BROS....ONLY WILL IT GET BIGGER N BETTER EVERY YEAR :h5:


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yes:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pimp


NICE PIC


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS??

:nicoderm:


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm7K99iBS_I" target="_blank">



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm7K99iBS_I


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice vid


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)




----------

